
A place to honor the late software engineers - ainiriand
Hello HN. Due to the recent loss of one good colleague and engineer, I was thinking on building a site to honor the achievements of deceased engineers.<p>We all built things that are meant to last in some way or another and just because you don&#x27;t update your Github profile anymore it doesn&#x27;t mean that it should be forgotten.<p>I am thinking that the site would group their software repositories and possibly Linkedin&#x2F;Twitter profiles.<p>Do you think this would be something good to have? Any help&#x2F;suggestion is much appreciated.
======
thwy12321
Would be crazy if when you work on some kind of open source hosted on github
that commits from the deceased have some kind of emblem. A bummer to see but
maybe some way to give that anonymous code some kind of immortality.

